# Speed Sulphate Synthesis PDF



## T0R (Dec 12, 2022)

here you go 
dont forget to like so others also see it



http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/attachments/am5scrhbqq-pdf.8387/?hash=aafd7479cafb0ea4ea1ebe229422f906


----------



## ImOut

Saul,

Congratulations on a successful synthesis.

I would recommend you to add another step where you wash your sulphate with acetone or ipa, because it is filled with contaminents.

Secondly, remove this PDF A.S.A.P. and re-upload it.

On page 8 you have a picture showing your fingers tips, law enforcement can easily use software to get a print out of it.

And just for your interest, if they do and put you in the system, and you would for instance visit U.S.A they do mandatory bio-metrics, so you will be shown in their system!

Best Regards


----------



## ChingShih

ImOut said:


> Saul,
> 
> Congratulations on a successful synthesis.
> 
> ...



ImOut
No need to worry, he didnt made this PDF he only uploaded it from clear net sources
This PDF was made long time ago


----------

